# Fuente capacitiva...



## yembiter (May 27, 2013)

bueno hemos oído hablar  de la típica fuente capacitiva que funciona como divisor de voltaje, una manera muy fácil practica y sobre todo económica, pero con una limitante muy importante en toda fuente, la CORRIENTE.       

mi pregunta es: * se puede utilizar un inductor en ves de capacitor..? que efecto tiene sobre la corriente?
                      * si utilizo un rectificador de puente completo, es posible utilizar para el divisor de voltaje un capacitor electrolitico...? (10uf-250v)

nota: la idea es obtener al menos 500mA, para lo cual necesito un capacitor de al menos 10uf, y creo que capacitores de poliester con esa capacidad no se consiguen, por eso la sustitucion.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 27, 2013)

Teóricamente es posible, prácticamente creo que no, se necesitaría de una gran inductancia debido a la baja frecuencia de la línea del servicio eléctrico. Prácticamente utilizarías el mismo transformador reductor que supongo quieres evitar.
Con respecto al puente de diodos si es posible esa solución... en el foro se ha tratado el tema de fuentes sin transformador, dirígete a él para hallar más info

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-20-ma-2010/

Sobre el capacitor de 10uF puedes poner en paralelo 10 de 1uF que si están disponibles, solo no olvides que el voltaje de aislamiento de estos debe ser más grande que el de la línea eléctrica

Saludos


----------



## opamp (May 27, 2013)

yembiter creo entender que estás intentando hacer una fuente sin trafo , donde reemplazas al cond. por un inductor (bobina) ,.......Cuanto VDC estás buscando ya se sabe que necesitas 500mA.

Podemos verlo como que la bobina (en Vac) está en ""serie"" con el Cond (en VDC) mediante el diodo puente, como es evidente si VDC es de alto voltaje , menos Vac caerá en la bobina y al contrario, el tamaño de la bobina es inversamente proporcional a VDC y a la IDC.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2013)

yembiter dijo:


> bueno hemos oído hablar  de la típica fuente capacitiva que funciona como divisor de voltaje, una manera muy fácil practica y sobre todo económica, pero con una limitante muy importante en toda fuente, la CORRIENTE.


Y no te parece importante el echo que la fuente NO aísle de la tensión de línea. 


> . . . la idea es obtener al menos 500mA, para lo cual necesito un capacitor de al menos 10uf, y creo que capacitores de poliester con esa capacidad no se consiguen, por eso la sustitucion.


Para una corriente de 500mA el costo del inductor será cercano al de un transformador, no veo la ganancia.


----------



## yembiter (May 28, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> yembiter creo entender que estás intentando hacer una fuente sin trafo , donde reemplazas al cond. por un inductor (bobina) ,.......Cuanto VDC estás buscando ya se sabe que necesitas 500mA.
> 
> Podemos verlo como que la bobina (en Vac) está en ""serie"" con el Cond (en VDC) mediante el diodo puente, como es evidente si VDC es de alto voltaje , menos Vac caerá en la bobina y al contrario, el tamaño de la bobina es inversamente proporcional a VDC y a la IDC.



la ideas es obtener 15V a la salida...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Y no te parece importante el echo que la fuente NO aísle de la tensión de línea.
> 
> Para una corriente de 500mA el costo del inductor será cercano al de un transformador, no veo la ganancia.



la formula que consegui para el calculo de la corriente es la siguiente:
I=(Vrms)/(R+1/2*pi*f*C); eso para Vrms=110 a 60Hz, R=10ohm y C=15uf me da una corriente de 
superios a 500mA, la cuestion es que no se si ese valor de capacitor esta disponible para  capacitores de poliester, por eso la idea de utilizar un inductor que tengo de 2.5mH que al aplicar la formula de daria una corriente 

I=(110)/(10+(377*2.5mH))= 10A...!!! MUCHA corriente... pero corrijanme si me equivoco...


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 28, 2013)

Disculpen mi ignorancia en lo que respecta al tipo de fuentes planteadas, pero teniendo en cuenta que se quiere obtener 15v y 500ma, unos 7.5w, no seria mas sencillo rectificar con un puente y utilizar unas resistencias ceramicas que tambien son faciles de conseguir?


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2013)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia en lo que respecta al tipo de fuentes planteadas, pero teniendo en cuenta que se quiere obtener 15v y 500ma, unos 7.5w, no seria mas sencillo rectificar con un puente y utilizar unas resistencias ceramicas que tambien son faciles de conseguir?


Por la simple razón que esos 7.5W son lo que se disipa en la carga, las resistencias van a disipar (310-15)*.5 = 147W  si la línea es de 220Vac y 77W si es de 110Vac.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2013)

hay algun tipo de virus, o plaga que se transmita con los transformadores ????

me ENCANTARIA sabe la aplicacion, el uso, el circuito ese que require 15v 0,5 A



inductor  >>> para eso usa un trafo
R. >>> una bestia de potencia, necesitas mas lugar, es mas cara y se calienta todo , no sirve ni a palos.
C.  >>> grande , caro lo que viene despues para mantener la tension estable  y no tiene aislacion (lo anterior tampoco ) ..

LES MOSTRARE UN MUNDO NUEVO:

se llama transformador , sin alergias, sin contraindicaciones, sin riesgo de ataques cereebrales ni nada.
encima hoy dia  hay de los clasicos  y ademas los electronicos, hasta por uno o 2 se los saca de cualquier cargador de celular que uno tenga por ahi.
motivo para no usarlo ???

porfiadez extrema.


----------



## yembiter (May 29, 2013)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia en lo que respecta al tipo de fuentes planteadas, pero teniendo en cuenta que se quiere obtener 15v y 500ma, unos 7.5w, no seria mas sencillo rectificar con un puente y utilizar unas resistencias ceramicas que tambien son faciles de conseguir?



si, pero la potencia de la resistencia tendría que ser de apx 60w....


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2013)

y pregunto " la aplicacion" por que mas de el 50 % de las veces piden un elefante para mover un changuito de compras.
y en este caso como dijeron ya hay "mas pegas aun " .


----------



## yembiter (May 29, 2013)

es para hacer un protector de corriente  para un cuarto de computación, y  los 500mA son para asegurar que al conectar la carga no se vea afectado el voltaje por el consumo de corriente...


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2013)

yembiter dijo:


> es para hacer un protector de corriente  para un cuarto de computación, y  los 500mA son para asegurar que al conectar la carga no se vea afectado el voltaje por el consumo de corriente...


Mejor sé mas detallado,  eso que escribiste no sirve de nada


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2013)

yembiter dijo:


> es para hacer un protector de corriente  para un cuarto de computación, y  los 500mA son para asegurar que al conectar la carga no se vea afectado el voltaje por el consumo de corriente...



pensaria yo que es un protector de tension .
a menos que realmente midas corriente 

lo otro............me mataste por mas que le de vueltas es como dice eduardo.

como me huele a que me equivoque en el porcentaje que di antes, fui gentil por educado..


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2013)

yembiter dijo:


> con una limitante ... la CORRIENTE.
> ... se puede utilizar un inductor en ves de capacitor..? que efecto tiene sobre la corriente?
> ... obtener al menos 500mA





yembiter dijo:


> obtener 15V a la salida...
> Vrms=110 a 60Hz


Bien, vas a la ferretería y pedís "balasto (electromecánico) para fluorescente de 55 W" 
Eso debería limitar la corriente alrededor de 500 mA, si no existe, uno menor.
Revisá la etiqueta, fijate la temperatura, 85 °C es lo normal, mas es de inferior calidad.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2013)

´mira vos, no habia pensado en una reactancia de fluor . 

pero claro, es lo que es , una X. en serie , asi que sin  no cargas adecuadamente la salida la tension flota hacia arriba mal.
asi que habra que gastarse en anclar ese tema adecuadamente .
15v y 0,5 amper al pepe  son 7,5w .........al pepe cuando no se usa.

que cosa era la que no requeria este tema ? y ademas tenia aislacion ?
como se llamaba ???


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> 15v y 0,5 amper al pepe  son 7,5w .........al pepe


 Son 55 W al pepe para 110 VAC ¿Hace falta que te dibuje el triángulo de potencia?


fernandob dijo:


> que cosa era la que no requeria este tema ? y ademas tenia aislacion ?
> como se llamaba ???


fftopic:


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2013)

si nilfred, pero yo apuntaba (en potencia ) a el Dz o mas bien al regulador al que seria necesario llamar.
tipicamente algo que la cargue a la fuente .
cuando la carga no esta pidiendo esos 0,5 A .alguien debera hacerlo .

lo otro , si , ya lo se.


----------

